# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Pastel Run Time Error 6 Overflow

## Ansie1

Can any one help?   When I open and view a screen (in Pastel Partner version) 14.1.4 e.g. statements, and want to print it with the screen open, I get a Run Time Error 6 - Overflow.
If I print the statement without opening it, it prints fine.  This applies to any open document  - not just statements.

----------


## UniquelyJanine

Does it only happen on one of your companies? Can you please check if it happens on the demo company as well?
Are you able to print normal reports to screen?
If not it might be that the reports format file is corrupt.

----------


## Ansie1

This happens on all my companies - demo as well.  It is the same for all reports, invoices, statements, etc.
I can view the report, but to print I have to go out of the screen view and then print.

----------


## morrisedwards

This error usually occurs when your file size is too big. When your size of the data is too large then the system will not be able to store all the information immediately in the temporary buffer area. this error may occur if you are trying to copy a company or trying to import data file. 

If you already resolved these issues then it might be a data issue and data fixation is required.

----------


## Ansie1

Hi - thank you, but those issues do not apply.
Have been advised to erase Windows totally and then to reload Windows 10. 
Will be doing that over the weekend.

----------

